# أخواني تكمله الجزء الثاني من تعلم السولد وورك 2007 صوت وصوره خطوه بخطوه



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

[/center][/IMG]


عذرا للمشرفين عن تكرار هذا االموضوع اكثر من مره وذلك لاهميته ولقد قمت با انشاء الموضوع مره اخري بسبب كثره الردود وحتي لايتداخل ذلك علي الاعضاء وشكرا


الجزء الاول من هنا((( الدروس من 1 الي 25))))




[/center][/IMG]


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=63305

الجزء الثاني من هنا ((( الدروس من 26 الي 34))))




[/center][/IMG]



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=64405


وفي هذه التكمله للجزءالثاني سنتناول ان شاء الله الدروس من 35 الي 50

وبعد ذلك نبدا الجزء الثالث والله المستعان




[/center][/IMG]






[/center][/IMG]


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الدرس رقم 35

من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4nn0x1ymmjr


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الدرس رقم 36

من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2obymj0f1y4


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الدرس رقم 37

من هنا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1ymtuzywtdy


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الدرس رقم 38

من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4jbmhgtzdmn


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الدرس رقم 39

من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ckbzgrnq3jb


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الدرس رقم 40
من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?79nmmlzqw3t


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الدرس رقم 41 

من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4s0m0c12ndv


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الدرس رقم 42 

من هنا
الجزء الاول
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?fjg12nmxzci

الجزء الثاني

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?edmz3xmtrz3


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الدرس 43

من هنا
الجزء الاول
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bdwujyeggjj

الجزء الثاني

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4uygdy2dcc4

الجزء الثالث

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8cdm1ekv13k


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ملحوظه كلا من الدرس ال 42 وال 43 

تم تقسيمهم با استخدام الون رير
وقمت بتغير الامتداد من ال.rar
الي .avi

لا بعد تحميل الجزء 1.2 من الدرس 42 يتم تغير امتداد الملفات الي ال .rar
وفكهم بطريق عاديه لينتج ملف الفيديو

وهكذا مع الدرس 43 او باقي الدروس التي سيتم رفعها بعد ذلك ان لزم الامر بتقسيمها


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

[/center][/IMG]






[/center][/IMG]


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الدرس ال 44

من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bcz1znhothh


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

والي اللقاء في المره القادمه مع باقي الدروس مش عاوز حد من الاعضاء يقلق ان شاء الله لسه دروس كتير قوي وان شاء الله نفس النمط ده وربنا يسهل ((أوصيكم بالدعاء لي ولاخي بالشفاء))




[/center][/IMG]


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

والي اللقاء في المره القادمه مع باقي الدروس مش عاوز حد من الاعضاء يقلق ان شاء الله لسه دروس كتير قوي وان شاء الله نفس النمط ده وربنا يسهل ((أوصيكم بالدعاء لي ولاخي بالشفاء))




​


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

الدرس 45

من هنا


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8oztm5rmdnd




[/QUOTE]​


----------



## حسن هادي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله مليون خير :6:


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

حسن هادي قال:


> جزاك الله مليون خير :6:


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

الدرس 46 
من هنا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bmaztclknxe


----------



## تايكندو مان (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
يا باش مهندس
بجد مش عارف اشكرك لان عارف ان لو بعتلك كلمات لن توفي حقك ابدا
اسال الله ان يجزيك خيرا في كل ثانية تحمل لنا تلك العلوم التي لاتقدر بثمن


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

تايكندو مان قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> يا باش مهندس
> بجد مش عارف اشكرك لان عارف ان لو بعتلك كلمات لن توفي حقك ابدا
> اسال الله ان يجزيك خيرا في كل ثانية تحمل لنا تلك العلوم التي لاتقدر بثمن


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الدرس 47
من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?0c2ybxyj0nq


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الدرس 48
من هنا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bdmyyknbyek


----------



## تايكندو مان (21 سبتمبر 2007)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> الدرس رقم 40
> من هنا
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?79nmmlzqw3t


 
اخي الحبيب محمد لطفي
الرابط ده مش شغال
ياريت تتاكد بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي تايكندو مان لا اعلم المشكله مع الرابط ولكنني قمت برفعه بالفعل
عموما سا اقوم برفع الملف مره اخري ان شاء الله ولك جزيل الشكر

وهذا دليل بالصور علي وجود الملف علي مساحتي بالميديا فاير


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجو من الاعضاء الكرام التبليغ عن اي رابط لايعمل بالموضوع وشكرا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

الدرس 49 
من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4btgyzigm3m


----------



## حسن هادي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع اغلى من الذهب والمهندس محمد لطفي اغلى من كل المواضيع 
تحياتي :6:


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يا مهندس وعندى سوال انت جامعه الزقازيق ارجو الاجابه


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

عمرو عادل عامر قال:


> مشكور يا مهندس وعندى سوال انت جامعه الزقازيق ارجو الاجابه




لاشكر علي واجب اخي نعم انا بجامعه الزقازيق والله الموفق


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

حسن هادي قال:


> موضوع اغلى من الذهب والمهندس محمد لطفي اغلى من كل المواضيع
> تحياتي :6:








والله انت الاغلي


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير*

السلام عليكم...انا بقالي فتره مدخلتش علي النت لان كان في مشاكل عندي في الجهاز ...بس الحمد لله كله بقي تمام..ولما فتحت المنتدي تاني لقيت م/ محمد لطفي (ربنا يكرمه ) عامل مجهود خرافي بجد ورافع ملفات كتير جداا...ربنا يكرمك بجد ...انا بدأت بكل نهم انزل ملفات الفيديو زي الصايم لما بينط علي الاكل ساعه الادان ..بس ياهندسه في ملفين مش عايزين ينزلو معايا... ملف رقم 40 ...والجزء الاول من ملف 43... يارب يكرمك تاني يارب ويجازيك خير علي كل اللي بتعمله يارب.... والسلام ختام.


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*وادي كمان ملف*

معلش يابشمهندس..بس ملف رقم 44 بردو مش عايز ينزل...


----------



## تايكندو مان (21 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الغالي بارك الله فيك
انا ملاحظ ان الملفات الاخيرة فيها اخطاء كتير
الملف رقم 47 و48 
برده مش شغالين
بس الملف رقم 49 شغالين

انت لو تنزل الملف رقم خمسين ونوقف على كده ونكون نزلنا تلتين الكورس
ونبص بقا على الاخطاء ونصلحها احسن
وبعدين ننزل الخمسة وعشرين ملف الباقي
انا شايف كده احسن
وخصوصا اني نزلت كمان ملف 5.6.7
بتاع ميجا ابلود بالعافية والله
يعني ننزل خمسين ملف صحيح احسن ما ننزل 75 ملف ويكون منهم 10 مش شغالين
تحياتي


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

أخواني اعتذر عن التاخير وان اسف حقا من الخطا الموجود ولكنه ليس لي دخل به 

عموما سوف يتم تصحيح الاخطاء لاحقا وشكرا

وشكر خاص لاخي ضايع وحمدا لله علي سلامته وارجو منه ان يغير اليك نيم الخاص به لانني استحي ان اناديه بهذا الاسم وجزاك الله كل الخير 
والجزء الاول من الدرس 43يعمل وهذا هو الدليل






او


----------



## proeng86 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يكرمك ويزيدك من فضله ويشف اخاك واجعل مرضه كفارة من ذنوبه​


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

proeng86 قال:


> الله يكرمك ويزيدك من فضله ويشف اخاك واجعل مرضه كفارة من ذنوبه​


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

أخيرا أخواني اخر درس من الجزء الثاني 


الدرس رقم 50

من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cy1ze414pny


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

​


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

الي اللقاء ان شاء الله في الجزء الثالث من تعلم السولد وورك 2007 خطوه بخطوه صوت وصوره


قريبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوه الاعضاء مازلت با انتظار اقتراحاتكم با استمرار العمل علي رفع الدروس وايضا الاختيار بين بدء الجزء الثالث وبين محاوله اصلاح الاخطاء بالجزء الاول والثاني وشكرا


----------



## تايكندو مان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الملف رقم 43 الفرع الثالث شغال 100% اخي ضايع اكرمك الله
وبارك الله فيك اخي م/محمد لطفي


----------



## تايكندو مان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الغالي عصفور في اليد خير من عشرة على الشجر
احنا نركز في الاخطاء واصلاحها
هما يعني ميتجاوزوش الخمس ملفات
يبقى نتوكل على الله ونقوم باصلاحهم مش هنخسر حاجة
علشان كمان نبدا الجزء التالت واحنا صافيين مش ورانا كمان
ثم انا باطالب الادارة بتثبيت الموضوع
فين الادارة من كل ده
100علامة استفهام
ومية علامة تعجب
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

تايكندو مان قال:


> اخي الغالي عصفور في اليد خير من عشرة على الشجر
> احنا نركز في الاخطاء واصلاحها
> هما يعني ميتجاوزوش الخمس ملفات
> يبقى نتوكل على الله ونقوم باصلاحهم مش هنخسر حاجة
> ...





مشكور أخي تايكندو علي تفاعلاتك السريعه مع الموضوع ومجهوداتك من اجل الخروج باالموضوع علي افضل صوره

وقد قمت برفع الدرس 40.44.4 مره اخري 
وها هو الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3zmgymmymy0

بعد التحميل يرجي تغير الامتداد كما تعلمنا سابقا 
من .avi

الي .rar
واخي تايكندو الدرس ال47 يعمل وليس به مشاكل
وشكرا


----------



## proeng86 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز محمد لطفى اشكرك بشده على مجهوداتك الكبيرة فى نشر العلم الهندسى بين اعضاء المنتدى وارجو من الله ان يزيدك من فضله ولكن لى بعض الملاحظات 
ان الملفات المرفوعه على موقع mediafire افضل ب كثير من الملفات الرفوعه على 4shared لذلك ارجو منك ان تستمر على هذا الموقع 
ثانيا ب النسبه للدرس 47 فانه نزل بسرعه كبيرة ويعمل بلا اى مشاكل 
واود ان اشكرك مرة اخرى على مجهود كالرائع واتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

proeng86 قال:


> الاخ العزيز محمد لطفى اشكرك بشده على مجهوداتك الكبيرة فى نشر العلم الهندسى بين اعضاء المنتدى وارجو من الله ان يزيدك من فضله ولكن لى بعض الملاحظات
> ان الملفات المرفوعه على موقع mediafire افضل ب كثير من الملفات الرفوعه على 4shared لذلك ارجو منك ان تستمر على هذا الموقع
> ثانيا ب النسبه للدرس 47 فانه نزل بسرعه كبيرة ويعمل بلا اى مشاكل
> واود ان اشكرك مرة اخرى على مجهود كالرائع واتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق والنجاح




مشكور أخي أمجد ((proeng86))
ان شاء الله ستمر علي الميديا فاير وربنا يسهل المهم ان شاء الله ان ها ابدا الجزء الثالث بكره بالكتير فا اريد ان اعرف ان كانت هناك مشاكل في الجزء الثاني علشان احاول اصلحها قبل ما ابدا الجزء الثالث وربنا معاكم


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> مشكور أخي تايكندو علي تفاعلاتك السريعه مع الموضوع ومجهوداتك من اجل الخروج باالموضوع علي افضل صوره
> 
> وقد قمت برفع الدرس 40.44.4 مره اخري
> وها هو الرابط
> ...




الملف المضغوط السابق به الدرس 40 و 44و 48
وشكرا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

اليوم رفعت لكم ملف به معظم اامثله المرسومه با استخدام السولد المشروحه في الدروس لكي تسهل لكم الرجوع اليها اذا لزم الامر

التحميل من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7w2zjjmduub


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

[/center][/IMG][/QUOTE]


----------



## تايكندو مان (23 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الغالي الباش مهندس محمد لطفي
انا اشكرك على مجهودك الطيب 
جزاك الله كل خير
ولكن الملف رقم 47 مش شغال خالص
والله الموفق اخي الكريم


----------



## فتوح (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك

وأتمنى لو تم فصل مشاركات العضاء وكلمات الشكر في موضوع منفصل وترك الدروس لوحدها

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الدرس ال 47 مره ثانيه وشكرا علي الانتظار 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8nhdyldjoz1


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

علي فكره الملف ال47 مضغوط بس اي مش تغير الامتداد زي الملفات السابقه اي عليك انك تفكه بس وهيطلعلك ملف بامتداد ال .avi


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

ياريت من الجماعه الاعضاء تحديد الاخطاء في كلا من الجزء الاول والثاني حتي يتسني الدخول للجزء الثالث وكلنا مرتاحين البال وشكرا


----------



## تايكندو مان (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور مشكوووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
بدات عملية التحميل بنجاح والحمد لله
بجد اشكرك من اعماق قلبي
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يا اصيل ويا صاحب الذوق الرفيع
وبكده نكون حملنا 50درس بالتمام والكمال عقبال ما نخلص يارب
بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

بشري لك الاعضاء ان شاء الله بعد الانتهاء من هذه الموسوعه الخاصه بالسولد وطبعا احنا عارفين ان الشرح بالانجليزي ان شاء الله هنبدا في موسوعه مفاجئه للجميع بس مش ها افصح عنها دلوقتي من انتاج طلبه في كليه الهندسه جامعه الزقازيق ان شاء الله هتسعد كل من المنتتدي والاعضاء والمشرفين وكل العرب


----------



## تايكندو مان (25 سبتمبر 2007)

رجاءا مرة اخرى ارجو من الاداريين تثبيت الموضوع لما له من اهمية
ولسوء الحظ اننا نطالب الادارة بان تهم بهذا الموضوه وهي مدركة ان هذا الموضوع مهم
فبما بالنا اذا كان الموضوع غير مهم
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
واسفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
اين مشرف القسم
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مية علامة استفهام وتعجب


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

IMG]

[/IMG][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

تايكندو مان قال:


> رجاءا مرة اخرى ارجو من الاداريين تثبيت الموضوع لما له من اهمية
> ولسوء الحظ اننا نطالب الادارة بان تهم بهذا الموضوه وهي مدركة ان هذا الموضوع مهم
> فبما بالنا اذا كان الموضوع غير مهم
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> ...



شكر ااخي تايكندو علي الشعور الطيب وياريت حد ياخد باله


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

ياشمهندس محمد لطفي الف شكر والله علي المجهود العظيم ده
بس لو حضرتك من جامعة الزقازيق انا ممكن اقابلك في الجامعه اخد منك الشرح ده علي الهارد بتاعي 
لاني هافصل النت اليومين دول ومحتاج الدروس دي اوي
ارجو الرد 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بشمهندس مش بقدر اقرأالرسايل لان مشاراكاتي اقل من 30

ياريت تقبل اضافة ال*****


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 أكتوبر 2007)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> الدرس ال 44
> 
> من هنا
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bcz1znhothh



لو سمحت الرابط شغال بس بحمل مش بيحمل بيرجع يجمل الفحه تانى كانى عملت رفرش شوف انت بنفسك وياريت ترفعوا تانى بجد بجد انت محترم اووووووووووووووووى


----------



## النجم المتوهج (7 أكتوبر 2007)

الرابط بيعمل ريفرش


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

zizo_abdelwahed قال:


> لو سمحت الرابط شغال بس بحمل مش بيحمل بيرجع يجمل الفحه تانى كانى عملت رفرش شوف انت بنفسك وياريت ترفعوا تانى بجد بجد انت محترم اووووووووووووووووى




مشكور اخي ولكن اعتقد انني قد قمت بتعديل الرابط من قيل هنا


وقد قمت برفع الدرس8 40.44.4 مره اخري 
وها هو الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3zmgymmymy0

بعد التحميل يرجي تغير الامتداد كما تعلمنا سابقا 
من .avi

الي .rar


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يبارلك والله على المجهود الخرافى ده الى الامام يا بطل ياهمام


----------



## الماسة الزرقاء (8 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي الكريم، أحييك على هذا المجهود الرائع و أتمنى لك التوفيق؛أحببت في نفس الوقت أن ألفت انتباهك بأن رابط الجزء 27 لايعمل، فهلا تفضلت و قمت بانزاله مرة أخرى
وشكرا لك


----------



## الماسة الزرقاء (8 أكتوبر 2007)

و كذلك الجزء 37


----------



## المهندس ميجا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

ياريت الملف الجزء رقم 20 تلقى عليه نظرة وتشوفه شغال ولا 
وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## المهندس ميجا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

عندى مشكلة يابشمهندس محمد لطفى 
انا الحمدلله حملت كل الاجزاء ماعدا الجزء 20 فيه مشكلة ومش عايز يتحمل 
فياريت من فضلك انك ترفعهولى تانى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الماسة الزرقاء (13 أكتوبر 2007)

يوجد 70 ملف و ليس 100؛ أظن أنه كان من المفروض الرد على الروابط العاطلة؛ عيد سعيد


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (13 أكتوبر 2007)

جزا الله اخانا الفاضل م/محمد لطفى على مجهوداته الكبيره جدا 
وانا لااعرف ان لماذا لايثبتوا المشرفين مواضيع الاخ محمد لطفى مع انه كل مواضيعه مهمه جدا


----------



## كريم الهواري (19 أكتوبر 2007)

انا مش عارف اشكر سعاتك ازاى 

ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناك 

يعنى الزقازيق وادبها يعنى د-ابراهيم موسى وانا وانت.

انا نزلت اغلبهم بس فية شوية كدة هحاول واقوللك عليهم 


شكراااااااااا


----------



## ابراهيم ماهر (26 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا بهذا المجهود الكبير 
روابط الدرس رقم 20 والدرس رقم 46 لا تعمل 
اذا كان لديك جزء متبقي من الصبر فحمل لي الرابطين مرة اخرئ


----------



## alsanhoury (27 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم/ م . محمد لطفى
قد اسعدنى جدا مجهودك الخرافى فى هذا العمل العظيم و سعة صدرك لجميع الاعضاء
فجزاك الله كل الخير عنا وجعل هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتك يوم الدين
مشكوووووووووووووووور مشكووووووووووور مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## islam2a (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل عبده (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد نعيم1 (3 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الراقي


----------



## chatze58 (6 أغسطس 2010)

machkoor


----------



## chatze58 (6 أغسطس 2010)

machkoor ,لكن صوت بدون صورة


----------



## mersun (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## hado (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## azzo (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع0

ولكن عندي مشكلة في تحميل الدرس 20 + 21 +41 + الجزء الاول من الدرس 42 + الجزء الثالث من الدرس 43 

ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------

